# The Medical Glossary



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 16, 2005)

*Antibody: Against everyone.*

Artery: The study of fine paintings.
*Bacteria: Back door to a cafeteria.*
Benign: What you've been after eight.
*Cardiology: Advance study of poker playing.*
Cat Scan: Searching for lost kitty.
*Chronic: Neck of a crow.*
Coma: Punctuation mark.
*Cyst: Short of sister.*
Diagnosis: Person with slanted nose.
*Dislocation: In this place.*
Duodenum: Couple in jeans.
*Enema: Not a friend.*
False Labor: Pretending to work.
*Gallbladder: Bladder in a girl.*
Hernia: She is close by.
*Labour Pain: Hurt at work.*
Lactose: Person without digits on feet.
*Lymph: Walk unsteadily.*
Menopause: I no wait.
*Microbes: Small dressing gowns.*
Obesity: City of Obe.
*Pacemaker: Winner of Nobel Peace Prize.*
Protein: In favour of teens.
*Pus: Small cat.*
Red Blood Count: Dracula.
*Secretion: Hiding anything.*
Serum: A sailor's drink.
*Subcutaneous: Not cute enough.*
Tablet: Small table.


​


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 16, 2005)

cute


----------



## middie (Mar 17, 2005)

lmao. my bf  has a t-shirt... redneck dictionary. i'll have to see if i can find it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 17, 2005)

Gave me a good chuckle!


----------

